# No light, even with NEW batteries, and bulb is fine.



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 4, 2018)

Dunno what to make of it.

I put in brand-spanking-new batteries (size D-cell) and tried the switch... nothing.

I waited for dark and (using a 9-volt battery) tried the light bulb... it works fine, though I'm not sure just how long I will be seeing spots!

I'm not sure if my headlight is missing a piece of hardware or something, but this is what it looks like inside.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Th


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2018)

Sand the contacts with fine sandpaper.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> Sand the contacts with fine sandpaper.




Yep, probably a bad ground.....


----------



## Gordon (Dec 5, 2018)

It appears the circuit is completed when the switch allows the tab at the back of the batteries to contact the light shell. You can check this with a piece of wire or a paper clip from the end of the battery to the shell. If it works with the wire but not the switch you have some corrosion in play somewhere.


----------



## John (Dec 5, 2018)

Bulb voltage?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 5, 2018)

Like previously mentioned, sand all the contact points, usually gets them fired back up


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2018)

A quick continuity check is always a good idea. Or load check the circuit.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 5, 2018)

Most likely it’s the little tabs on the bottom of the switch not making contact with the bottom shell when the switch is closed .
It can be a fixed by slightly bending the bottom of the shell in a little so the tabs on the switch make better contact with the shell, or the other way is remove the rivet and bend the toggle switch end of the spring steel battery contact downward  so it will have more snap when you close the switch  ,  then re-rivit
They get bent up over time and loose their  spring and sometimes the toggle falls out


----------

